

The secrets that human resources keeps from you - yiedyie
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/the-secrets-that-human-resources-holds-from-you/

======
waps
Legally this is bullshit. You are not bound to any contract terms you haven't
seen before you sign, whether or not the contract says so.

Make sure to keep at least a mail where you ask for these documents.

~~~
greenyoda
Of course you're not bound by anything you didn't sign. But it's rather
inconvenient to accept a job offer and possibly move across the country only
to find out on your first day that the terms of your employment are not
something you can agree to.

By the way, the other big secret HR won't tell you is that HR works for the
management, _not_ for the good of all employees. If you have a problem with
something at work and you take it to HR, their job is to cover the company's
interests legally and financially, and helping an employee is only something
they'll do as long is it doesn't contradict that primary goal.

